# IPod and IPad and Words With Friends



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a way to get my WWF on my IPod, the same one that is on my IPad? When I tried to sync my IPod the Itunes screen froze on my computer. Can I just download the app on my IPod and sign in and it be the same one from my IPad? Just wondering. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have WWF on my iPod and WWF HD on my iPad and I'm signed into the same account on both so which ever one I pick up I can carry on playing the same games. I'm not sure why your iTunes froze, but it's definitely possible to swap between devices while playing the same games.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been playing the free version of WWF on my iPad.  I am now tired of the ads and want to upgrade to WWF HD.  Do I lose my current games or does it sync into the free version I am already using?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Your games are tied to your account, not the device or version you're using, so I would _expect_ you to not lose your games, but I can't say for definite.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as you log into WWF with the same email and password, your games should be there. Today I downloaded WWF to my Android phone. When I signed into my account on my android phone, the games that I had been playing on my iPad all were there.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you gadgetgirl.  It worked.  Crisis over.
Kathy


----------



## Aitchb65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Try this great Blog for tips and more.
http://wordswithfriendsmytips.blogspot.com/


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with iTunes freezing during syncs?  Same thing happened to me this weekend; the freeze during syncing also created a lot of lost items on my iPod.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Might be a software problem with your device. Try resetting the iPod/iPad, and see if the freezing persists.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the advice.  Dumb question:  if I reset my iPod, will I lose anything that is already on it?  That last incident struck terror in my heart.


----------

